# Registration?



## CaptainCassii (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm a new user who has been trying to register on the site, but every time I do I get this message...

_"This account registration request is invalid. Please try again from the start."_

Even if it is within the first 5 minutes that I get the email, it still gives me the same response. This has happened to me every time I have tried to register within the past couple of months. Is registration just down?I've spent a while looking for a solution or an explanation and all, but I'm not sure? None of the other posts I see have the same issue as me. Is this just me or..? I'm so confused.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jul 16, 2015)

Did you try to get the system to resend the email?


----------



## CaptainCassii (Jul 16, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Did you try to get the system to resend the email?


I'm not quite sure what you mean by that, do you mean retry? Or something else?   :|


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jul 16, 2015)

He means when the site said it has sent you an e-mail asking for you to verify your account whether you clicked to have it send you another verification e-mail.  _Within the e-mail should be a link to click and you should be done._  On rare occassion the link fails so you may need to have the site send you another of these e-mails.


----------



## CaptainCassii (Jul 16, 2015)

How would I be able to do that?


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jul 16, 2015)

Hmm... the only time I've seen the resend option along with the verify message is immediately after creating an account, if you keep that open and open your e-mails in another tab/Outlook you should be able to access the e-mail or send another upon the initial one failing.


----------



## CaptainCassii (Jul 16, 2015)

It's not that I have made an account and that I need to verify it. Its that I _can't_ make an account. I don't know how I would be able to send another email. 
The issue is when I'm trying to sign up and I get all the information in and click "I accept. Create my account." It gives me an invalid message.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jul 16, 2015)

Ah, my apologies.  Generally mods pay close attention to these threads so perhaps one of those can better advise you.


----------



## CaptainCassii (Jul 16, 2015)

No worries, thanks for the help though!


----------



## Uluri (Jul 19, 2015)

dragoneer@furaffinity.net 

This is Dragoneer's Email he Sent me when my Friend Couldn't make an Account Either.
COntact him through there if you can. I suggest the Title of said email should be "Can't make an Account on FurAffinity"


----------

